# PTO Shaft problems



## charlest1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had to take both plates off sides and topcap under seat to get to where I could cut PTO shaft at rear of Hyd pump. I then had to take a cutting torch to cut the front of the shaft,where it would come out. I was able to move the pump about 1/2" to 3/4" where I could cut it in front of the pump . I washed out the inside of the tractor and Put in a rebuilt pump and new 1 3/8" PTO shaft. Shaft was twisted in front of the pump. Tractor works like a new one!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to JUST 8 N'S for the fast turn around on Parts.


----------

